# Looking for an installer in MA



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

Looking for an installer for a strobe system around the Franklin MA area. I just purchased the system and I'm looking for someone to install it or help with the installation.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Go see Paul over at Bellingham Police, Fire, and EMS Supply, S.Main St Bellingham. He can put you in touch with Dana who does instals.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

My buddy does installs in Westport MA not sure if thats close enough for you?


----------



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

JustinD;1196695 said:


> My buddy does installs in Westport MA not sure if thats close enough for you?


Any idea what he charges?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

If you have the kit and a switch typically it would be about 200 bucks or so.


----------



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

I do have the Kit. You can PM their phone number, I like to get these installed ASAP


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

eric02038;1196708 said:


> Any idea what he charges?


Give him a call 508-636-3880 his name is Paul.


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

im in bellingham you have a shop let me know what you have and want to do


----------



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

camaro 77;1198210 said:


> im in bellingham you have a shop let me know what you have and want to do


No shop but big 3 car garage and all possible tools


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

ok what are you installing year make model need some info


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

give me a call if easier I will pm my #


----------



## livetoplow (Jan 10, 2009)

camaro 77;1198210 said:


> im in bellingham you have a shop let me know what you have and want to do


Camro. I told to ya about the HID conversion for my older style Fisher lights. Wanted to know what you would want to charge me to install a set. I will buy the DDM lights, which is i believe what you installed from on of your post with pictures of the install. I am assuming get the Slim Ballasts. Then just let me know what size from the 3 i have to choose from on the Headlight assembly to hold the HIDs. Then just give me a quote on installing them

I may also have another install job if interested. Just let me know.

Also we have had snow like crazy this year. So what are your opinion of the HIDs in the older lights ? How did they handle with the vibrations ? Any pictures of the light output ?

Thanks ! Thumbs Up


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

My shop is in Rehoboth, if you are still looking for an installer.


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

eric02038;1196461 said:


> Looking for an installer for a strobe system around the Franklin MA area. I just purchased the system and I'm looking for someone to install it or help with the installation.


so how did you make out with the install??


----------



## tacticool4 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Led installer*

Looking for an installer closer to the South Shore...


----------



## tomx20 (Jan 10, 2011)

eric02038;1196461 said:


> Looking for an installer for a strobe system around the Franklin MA area. I just purchased the system and I'm looking for someone to install it or help with the installation.


Theres a guy in Franklin at colligan landscaping who does installs. I don't know what he charges because he would never returned my call. I went to the Strobesnmore store in RI because I wanted a reputable place. I ended up paying like $350 for the install of 4 strobes. Was more than I was looking to spend but at least now I know that it was done right.

The guy in rehoboth might be worth a shot. He sounds pretty reputable. I just didn't go to him because I thought the quote was expensive but now that I think about it, it probably would have cost about the same.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

tomx20;1212012 said:


> I went to the Strobesnmore store in RI because I wanted a reputable place. I ended up paying like $350 for the install of 4 strobes. Was more than I was looking to spend


THAT IS CRAZY!!!......
4 corners NEVER cost more than 200 anywhere.....unless they are jacking you...


----------



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks. I ended up installing them myself. Pretty easy, worst part was running the wires to the back lights. Everything you touch under the truck you get a face full of sand! Other than that 4 strobes took about 4 hours start to finish


----------



## tomx20 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dissociative;1212309 said:


> THAT IS CRAZY!!!
> 4 corners NEVER cost more than 200 anywhere.....unless they are jacking you...


The lights are working great of course, I have no problem with the install. The pricing was just a little dumb if you asked me, and left me a little worked up.

The reason why it was so expensive was because they had to take the front bumper off to get the headlights out (which took approx 45 mins), then the installer started working on installing two tir3s on a LP bracket. When he got finished with that (approx 60-90 mins) I looked at it and thought the lights stuck out too much and it blocked the license plate so I really didn't like that and told him just to take them out. (I of course expected to get charged for that, it wasn't their fault I didn't like the way it ended up looking) The rest of the install was just drilling into the reverse lights, mounting my switches, installing an HID Kit, running the wires, and putting the bumper back on.

It also turned out to be more expensive because I was still getting charged for the time the installer took for a lunch break. Also, the owner of the shop worked on my car for a half hour, so I got charged for an additional half hour. I was told when I called that the shop rate was $55/hour, not $55/hr *per person*.

The last thing that contributed towards the hefty bill was paying for wire per foot. The thing that made me mad about that was that there was a lot of excess wire on the ground, which was just snipped because they took too much.

Needless to say the install was done right, but I do not think I would ever purchase anything from them again, or have anything installed there again--nor would I recommend for anyone else to.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

That's why you get a quote up front and make them stick to it.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Let me clearify a few issues with Toms story. We bent over backwards and went above and beyond for this guy. Not only did I personally spend over and hour on this guys car installing LEDs in headlights that any other shop would have butchered I spent the time to explain to him why we needed to the install in a way not to damage his lights. He then had me install some cheap HID lights that he bought on the net and did not have any instructions for. I had to search the internet looking to for an install guide as he did not have a clue as to how to install them or even how then worked. If I had not taken the time and pluged things in as he told me the lights would have been damaged permanently. He then had my install guy spend and hour and a half installing custom lights on a special license plate mount only to decide he did not like them so he had us remove them completely along with all the wiring. This guys story could not be further off base. I have NEVER had one complaint about and install ever in almost 15 years In this guys case he purchased the cheapest lights he could find and had us install them in a car that he uses to quote landscaping jobs. The car was a mercury somthing if memory serves. He even called the next day looking for a cardboard box that some of the lights came in that he wanted to return for a refund to another dealer and got mad because we had taken out the trash. My install guy worked non-stop and took a quick 15 minute lunch so this guy could get back to MA as he kept saying how far it was. 

Bottom line is do not beleive everything you read. This customer got a deal and then some. I billed him for nothing more than the work we did and not a penny more and we gave him over and beyond service. He should be ashamed of himself for posting such a story. Louis


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

One last note we do not charge for wire, connectors, fuse holders, etc...so theres another part of the story that is not true... We also gave him and estimate and this job was much more than 4 strobes. We installed then uninstalled all wiring for a set of license plate LEDs, install some no name aftermarket HID lights that he did not have any directions for, removed the grill to install LEDs that when we showed him the only right way to do it decided not to install them either, this after we worked up some brackets to show him. The headlights themselves took lots of extra time as they were double walled and with the HIDs I wanted to personally make sure they did not leak. So as I said don't believe everything you read. We charge $55.00 per hour and the only reason I personally jumped in on this guys car was he did not have a ride and was just hanging around and I knew he traveled further than most and was trying to get him back on the road.


----------



## tomx20 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll start off by saying that I stand by original statement. In no way did I lie about anything I said.


Strobesnmore;1223252 said:


> . Not only did I personally spend over and hour myself on top of the work my regular installer was doing on this guys car installing LEDs in headlights that any other shop would have butchered I spent the time to explain to him why we needed to the install in a way not to damage his lights.


Shouldn't you help out at your own shop? I didn't want to have my lights "butchered", that's why I went to you. The explanation was good, and TOGETHER we found a spot to mount the lights where I wanted them to begin with. Customer service should be a given with any business, discussions like this should happen.


Strobesnmore;1223252 said:


> He then had me install some cheap HID lights that he bought on the net and did not have any instructions for. I had to search the internet looking to for an install guide as he did not have a clue as to how to install them or even how then worked.


DDM Tuning HID Kits are quality HID kits. Many people on this site would vouch for them, and also on the Chevy Malibu Forum, where I found out about the lights. They are NOT just some "cheap" lights. And I'm sorry they didn't come with instructions.


Strobesnmore;1223252 said:


> If I had not taken the time and pluged things in as he told me the lights would have been damaged permanently.


You had your hands on the lights the whole time, not me. BOTH of us were speculating where certain plugs should have went, but neither of us tried forcing any of them into anywhere.


Strobesnmore;1223252 said:


> He then had my install guy spend and hour and a half installing custom lights on a special license plate mount only to decide he did not like them so he had us remove them completely along with all the wiring.


I made a point to mention this, saying that this chunk of time was my fault. And, I don't see how TIR3 style lights are "custom"? The license plate bracket was a Whelen LP Bracket, not a "special license plate mount". I think Whelen is a pretty good name… And don't make it sound like it was a huge task to remove the lights on the bracket; all the installer did was snip the wires and plug the hole. He did not remove the wiring completely. That is the truth!

Here are what Louis calls the "custom lights on a special license plate mount only". I did not like the way the lights looked in the LP area so I asked for them to be removed. (personal opinion)









This picture shows where the wire went into the bumper. To "uninstall" the wiring, the installer snipped the wiring so it was flush with the bumper, then plugged the hole. I know this because I watched!










Strobesnmore;1223252 said:


> .. he purchased the cheapest lights he could find and had us install them in a car that he uses to quote landscaping jobs.


Since when are Whelen Vertex, Strobesnmore E Series, or the other grille LED lights I had cheap? Don't call them cheap just because you have a bad past with the seller of the grille LEDs I had. Those lights were solid lights, constructed well, and your installer even said he was impressed with how bright they were when he had me choose the flash pattern! 


Strobesnmore;1223252 said:


> The car was a mercury somthing if memory serves and anyone who does installs for a living can tell you that non-police type vehicles, (hondas, camrys, etc...) always take longer to do work on just because of the limited space and areas to work.


It was a Chevrolet Malibu… How can you even try to make me look bad if you don't even remember the car you were working on??


Strobesnmore;1223252 said:


> He even called the next day looking for a cardboard box that some of the lights came in that he wanted to return for a refund to another dealer and got mad because we had taken out the trash. It wasn't a the box the actual light was in it was a regular old brown cardboard box.


Since we didn't use the license plate LEDs or the Whelen LP bracket, I wanted to return it (I know, that seems outlandish.) The stores policy was that returns had to be in all of the original packaging (the cardboard tube) and have all the original hardware. The LP bracket was returned back to my car, and I felt that the packaging that I brought the product in should have been returned also. That doesn't seem like too much to ask for..


Strobesnmore;1223252 said:


> This customer got a deal and then some. I billed him for nothing more than the work we did and not a penny more and we gave him over and beyond service. He should be ashamed of himself for posting such a story. Louis


I got no deal whatsoever! I was billed for the products I purchased from you, labor (more time than what I thought was taken on my car), and wiring. If you don't believe me, I can take a picture of the receipt. I am not ashamed of telling my story; people should hear these types of things about a business. Like I said in an email, a business should hear about not only when the customer is happy, but the problems the customer had with their experience.

What I told everyone is the truth, otherwise I wouldn't have taken the time to dispute all of this.


----------



## tomx20 (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't understand how you can flat-out lie!


Strobesnmore;1223222 said:


> One last note we do not charge for wire, connectors, fuse holders, etc...so theres another part of the story that is not true...


I did get charged for wire, I can take a picture of the receipt if need be.


Strobesnmore;1223222 said:


> We also gave him and estimate and this job was much more than 4 strobes.


That's right. The estimate was $250. This price included the 4 corners, 2 lights on a LP bracket, and 2 lights in the grille. If you record calls, you can check on that.



Strobesnmore;1223222 said:


> We installed then uninstalled all wiring for a set of license plate LEDs, install some no name aftermarket HID lights that he did not have any directions for


You did NOT uninstall all of the wiring for the LP lights. The installer just snipped off the wires flush with the bumper then plugged the hole. The HIDs were DDM Tuning, not "no name."

Here are pictures of my actual car in the shop. I did not like the way the lights looked in the LP area so I asked for them to be removed. (personal opinion)









This picture shows where the wire went into the bumper. To "uninstall" the wiring, the installer snipped the wiring so it was flush with the bumper, then plugged the hole. I know this because I watched!










Strobesnmore;1223222 said:


> removed the grill to install LEDs that when we showed him the only right way to do it decided not to install them either, this after we worked up some brackets to show him.


You had to remove the bumper to take the headlights out to drill for the Hide a Ways!! Not only for those grille lights.. How don't you remember this? AND, no such brackets were made! I brought all of my own lights/mounting hardware (incl. L brackets). The only thing I bought from you was the hide a ways for the front, a license plate bracket, and wire. I can't believe you're embellishing this much… Let's keep going I guess.


Strobesnmore;1223222 said:


> The headlights themselves took lots of extra time as they were double walled and with the HIDs I wanted to personally make sure they did not leak.


The hide a ways were installed in the turn-directional part, not the low beam part. The HIDs just screwed in like the OEM lightbulb, simple.. no water would get it.

I can't believe you're embellishing how almost everything went down!


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I guess this horse has been beat to death so enough said. As I said in my original comment we have NEVER had one complaint about and install till now.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd still say Strobes n More is a reputable company.


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

a+ strobes and more is where i got my edge9 put on all i had was the bar and lights with 6ft of wire. it went on my dodge 2500 quad cab and they never charged me for extra wire or the water proof connectors.i will be calling them to put in my whelen 90w 6 bulb kit within the next few weeks as long they have an opening


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Sitting on the sidelines looking in...



Dissociative;1212309 said:


> THAT IS CRAZY!!!......
> 4 corners NEVER cost more than 200 anywhere.....unless they are jacking you...


You charge too much for plowing, your competitors are all cheaper, you are jacking people...... How is that any different than what you said up above? Do you generally tell people how much they should be charging at their business? Do your customers dictate to you how much you will be charging them?

tomx20

HID kits are a dime a dozen and they are what they are. Most of them are all identical units coming from the same factories in Singakoreachinatiawanapore with different packaging on them. Are yours cheap, yes they are. Do they work as advertised, yes they do. Do they use high end ballasts like Hella or Osram does, more than likely no they do not. Do they cost anywhere near what a Hella or Osram set would, no they do not. They are a cheap set I hate to say, but if they do the job for you that is all that counts.


----------

